# Fish cam



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

Whats up with the Lake State fish cam? it says its off line, wish they would fix it soon would like to see if any salmon are starting to come in...


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Last time I got a look there were some in there. I got a definite ID on a pink or so, never sure if it is one camera hog or not though. And I did see what also looked to be a couple kings besides atlantics. Just not in real heavy as of last Thursday anyway...


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

Supposed to be fixed tomarrow... Seen a pink caught today...


----------



## SoggyPaws (Jun 10, 2009)

Out this morning. Fishing is still slow. There are a few fish but it's damn cold and damn slow fishing.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Dann09 and I were up at the Soo camping all weekend. We didn't fish and what fishing we heard about was SLOW to say the least.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

You can count on the fish being there, weekend after labor day year after year.


----------



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

I think i need a plan better for next yr, mid to end of September, this yr im taking the wife and baby to the U.P. my sister and brother-in-law have a place in kinross, my brother-in-law says he drops 10 points with his blood pressure when he crosses the bridge:lol:. I to love it up their havent been up their in 2yrs, but next yr i plan on spending a week their... without the wife and baby shhhhhhhhh....


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Cam is up and running....still just atlantics from what I've seen.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Just checked and there are some kings on there. The thicker ones that are silver don't have the slender mouth. No pinks yet, but should be soon. They'll be thick by weekend after labor day.


----------



## fish_skeered (Oct 12, 2006)

the kings are there, ive got one each on the past 2 nights casting off the plant


----------



## Fins (Jan 28, 2004)

Lots of pinks on the cam this morning they must have finlly got their. First time I have seen them this year.


----------



## fish_skeered (Oct 12, 2006)

we've been seeing them the past couple of days at the plant


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I wonder how many people are planning a fishing trip to the Soo from watching the camera? All I know is that the power plant wall was packed last night, and I do not want to think how packed it will be this weekend.

Redneckman


----------



## fish_skeered (Oct 12, 2006)

especially since they may not be letting us fish valley camp anymore


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

did anyone notice the huge lampreys on some of the fish? A couple were almost as long as the salmon itself. Several had the lamprey marks on them too.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

fish_skeered said:


> especially since they may not be letting us fish valley camp anymore


WHAT!!!:SHOCKED: Why not, thats the best place with no snaggers:rant:


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

fish_skeered said:


> especially since they may not be letting us fish valley camp anymore


 Why are they not letting anyone fish by the Valley Camp anymore? Boat tour side or Kemp Marina side??


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I have heard this, so it is a "rumor". I have heard that because of all of the littering and just how people treated the valley camp that they might not let people fish down there this year. I dont know if it is true or not, but as of lately it has been closed.

Redneckman


----------



## fish_skeered (Oct 12, 2006)

i was talking with a couple who know the people who own that little strip and they dont want to let people fish there since they trashed it so bad last year. cant say i blame them too much. But i think theyre still on the fence about it


----------

